# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Beauty & Sauna Thermen (Schilde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Beauty & Sauna Thermen
Turnhoutsebaan 444 
Schilde (AN)

Bezoek de website van Beauty & Sauna Thermen

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Beauty & Sauna Thermen (Schilde).*

----------


## dotito

Dat is ook een hele goede Welness en sauna, maar het prijskaartje is wel iets duurder.

----------

